# Where to buy professional caulking gun - Vancouver



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

Does any one know a good store to buy a professional caulking gun locally?
Also, what brands of caulking guns do you find the best?


Right now I am using a home depot caulking gun and boy does it suck.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Go dripless. The yellow ones. I started using them years ago, never going back.

http://dripless.com/en/applicator-tools/caulking-guns/

ICI paints on Main near Broadway is a great store for paint gear.

I think they call them Dulux instead of ICI now.

This is assuming you're talking Vancouver, BC, CA. I seem to remember there was a Vancouver, WA as well.


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Go dripless. The yellow ones. I started using them years ago, never going back.
> 
> http://dripless.com/en/applicator-tools/caulking-guns/
> 
> ...


Yes, Its called Dulux now, Ill go have a look there.

Im talking about Vancouver, Canada.

Thanks Bill!


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Paintamania said:


> Yes, Its called Dulux now, Ill go have a look there.
> 
> Im talking about Vancouver, Canada.
> 
> Thanks Bill!


No problem. Be sure to tell them you're a painter and want the contractor pricing.

I'd probably consider never buying more paint gear at Home Depot as well. Dulux will pretty much have everything you'll ever need.


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

Wildbill7145 said:


> No problem. Be sure to tell them you're a painter and want the contractor pricing.
> 
> I'd probably consider never buying more paint gear at Home Depot as well. Dulux will pretty much have everything you'll ever need.


Yeah, the tools for painting there suck...

Im also, thinking about buying the 9 inch and 18inch double arm roller frame by Wooster










I use the standard 1 arm rolling cages... but this one seems like it will be better at producing an even coat.

Ill see if they have them there at Dulux when I pop in.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Go dripless. The yellow ones. I started using them years ago, never going back.
> 
> http://dripless.com/en/applicator-tools/caulking-guns/
> 
> ...


There must be something genetically wrong with me, BESIDES the fact I was born in the first half of the last century, but I never like the "new" dripless. The old one with the tab to release the pressure always served me the best











Obviously some are better made than others, but the style I pictured is simple and uncomplicated. The one I still use decades later is gray.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I have 2 of the yellow dripless too. They're the best I've used. Smooth as silk. Sherwin Williams also carries them.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> There must be something genetically wrong with me, BESIDES the fact I was born in the first half of the last century, but I never like the "new" dripless. The old one with the tab to release the pressure always served me the best
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You old fellers kill me. I've worked with a few older guys who would fervently agree with you. It's bizarre. They'd see your caulking guns and they'd practically get angry. "Those things are crap! I hate them!"

It's just one less button to push.

Here comes the caulk jokes.


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 16, 2015)

Like wildbill and others said, another vote for dripless from me. I know the thread was where to buy, I got mine at a local bene moore.

Been using this one for over 5 years, and made caulking enjoyable when I couldn't stand regular guns. This is the ets 3000 model.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I worked alongside an old carpenter out west who had to get one of the guns that used rechargeable batteries. Can't remember the brand. He'd started getting tunnel carpal from too many years on the job.

You know you've been at it too long when...

Wow, just looked it up. $144 for the Dewalt, $320 for the Milwaukee. Batteries not included. That's insane.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> You old fellers kill me. I've worked with a few older guys who would fervently agree with you. It's bizarre. They'd see your caulking guns and they'd practically get angry. "Those things are crap! I hate them!"
> 
> It's just one less button to push.
> 
> Here comes the caulk jokes.


Hey, us old farts are here to entertain, amaze, and amuse :thumbsup:


You say "one less button to press". How does one release the pressure of the plunger so the caulk stops oozing out when you're through with the bead? 

I bought one that was adverted as "drip control" with a ladder hook, nozzle snipper, and seal poker but it was as bad as the old ratchet types because you had to pull the plunger back to stop its pressure. 

Not that I'm about to go out and buy a new caulk gun, but I guess I'll always be interested in tool evolution.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

BTW, I was just surfing for cauk gun discussions, and came across this entertaining exchange:
(edited for brevity and story flow)



> Last night I was caulking some brass & wood together with silicone and the ubiquitous type of gun found at HD & Lowes
> 
> I squeezed & squeezed and nothing happened so I enlarged the spout hole. Still nothing happened after squeezing real hard.
> 
> ...





> Did you puncture the seal inside the nozzle of the caulk cartridge?





> OOOPS.
> 
> Now I feel foolish.









:lol: :laughing:


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> Hey, us old farts are here to entertain, amaze, and amuse :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> You say "one less button to press". How does one release the pressure of the plunger so the caulk stops oozing out when you're through with the bead?


I think the plunger is spring loaded so that it automatically reverses a smidge when you stop applying pressure to the trigger.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I think the plunger is spring loaded so that it automatically reverses a smidge when you stop applying pressure to the trigger.


That sounds like it would work. But I bet it would take an old dog like me forever to learn :whistling2:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

daArch said:


> That sounds like it would work. But I bet it would take an old dog like me forever to learn :whistling2:


Well, you got used to "indoor" didn't you??


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

johnnyb said:


> Like wildbill and others said, another vote for dripless from me. I know the thread was where to buy, I got mine at a local bene moore.
> 
> Been using this one for over 5 years, and made caulking enjoyable when I couldn't stand regular guns. This is the ets 3000 model.



These are the best. Lost one of mine but quickly bought another because I'm so pleased with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Everyone has their own personal preference, but I can't stand the ones with the pressure-release. For high production, it's annoying & inconvenient having to push it constantly, whereas a good plunger style you can use lighter pressure to slow the flow. Also, why can't they make a loop on the end of the pressure-release ones so they can be hung off a ladder?


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

johnnyb said:


> Like wildbill and others said, another vote for dripless from me. I know the thread was where to buy, I got mine at a local bene moore.
> 
> Been using this one for over 5 years, and made caulking enjoyable when I couldn't stand regular guns. This is the ets 3000 model.


That's the gun I use, but it's gonna take a lot more than an ets 3000 to make caulking "enjoyable".


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gough said:


> Well, you got used to "indoor" didn't you??



NO! I did not, nor WILL I. The humans around here just do not understand, they just don't git the call of nature



slinger58 said:


> That's the gun I use, but it's gonna take a lot more than an ets 3000 to make caulking "enjoyable".


I hear there's a pill for that . . . . to make caulking enjoyable. 

At least that's what I HEAR. Me? I can caulk for hours and enjoy it. :whistling2:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> NO! I did not, nor WILL I. The humans around here just do not understand, they just don't git the call of nature
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You and I could probably caulk for hours on end, Bill. Wouldn't need a pill though...just a translator. :jester:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

slinger58 said:


> You and I could probably caulk for hours on end, Bill. Wouldn't need a pill though...just a translator. :jester:


You DO know there are SOME here who are scratching their heads trying NOT to read too much into that :thumbup:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

daArch said:


> You DO know there are SOME here who are scratching their heads trying NOT to read too much into that :thumbup:


Well faulk them. 

Does that help?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Go dripless. The yellow ones. I started using them years ago, never going back.
> 
> http://dripless.com/en/applicator-tools/caulking-guns/
> 
> ...



There's a Vancouver in Canada?:blink:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

RH said:


> There's a Vancouver in Canada?:blink:


Most GOOD hockey fans wish there wasn't.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

daArch said:


> Most GOOD hockey fans wish there wasn't.


The fans here aren't hockey fans they're the Canucks are winning fans...lol


----------



## Paintamania (Aug 15, 2015)

RH said:


> There's a Vancouver in Canada?:blink:


Yes! :thumbup:


----------

